# FogoDisipador modular DIY



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2013)

Cuando se nos ocurre armar un amplificador, particularmente si es de cierta potencia aparecen una serie de inconvenientes uno de ellos es encontrar un disipador capás de mantener la etapa de salida a una temperatura conveniente.

El inconveniente radica en el tamaño del mismo, por lo menos en estas latitudes no he visto disipadores suficientemente grandes/efectivos como para este caso.

Esta es una idea como para armarse el disipador a medida y con perfiles de aluminio estándar conseguidos del catálogo de *Hydro Aluminium Argentina* muy posiblemente otras marcas tengan en su catálogo perfiles similares.
El disipador propuesto es del tipo túnel, con ventilación forzada con uno o 2 ventiladores de 4'

Para armar el "Artefacto" se necesitan los siguientes perfiles, (Este dibujo está a escala):

​
La idea es armar el disipador colocando dentro de un perfil cuadrado de 2' * 2' los del dibujo anterior formando un aleteado interno.
Que se supone quede así:

​
Lista de materiales no hay, pero aplicando un poco de lógica se necesitan por cada unidad de longitud del perfil cuadrado (Grande) 4 unidades del perfil cuadrado chico y otras 4 del perfil "U"

Para lograr una mejor transferencia de calor entre la partes se montan los perfiles con grasa siliconada entre las caras en contacto, luego se fija todo muy bien con tornillos, *OJO al piojo* que los tornillos de fijación *NO* interfieran luego con los de fijación de los transistores. 

Si todo se armo correctamente se podrán montar los transistores así, asiendo coincidir estos con la parte engrosada de los perfiles.

*Foto encontrada en internet, NO es mía*
​
Como tapa anterior y/o posterior se colocarán  1 0 2 ventiladores axiales de 4', que se pueden hacer coincidir con las rejillas de ventilación del gabinete con lo que se forma un túnel de ventilación con entrada desde el exterior y salida también al exterior.

*! Enjoy It ¡*


----------



## Quercus (Feb 25, 2013)

Por los mismos motivos de no encontrar radiadores adecuados, tube que hacer algo parecido aqui y doy fe de que funciona muy bien.


----------



## yuccez (Mar 3, 2013)

Sin duda alguna, el conocimiento más grande de un hombre es su creatividad, muy buenas ideas!!!!! Gracias por compartir


----------



## chacarock (Mar 5, 2013)

estan buenisimos, el unico defecto que le encontraria, seria el uso en mucha cantidad de grasa siliconada, puesto  que supongo, tiene que ir en toda la superficie de contacto entre los perfiles de aluminio, es asi?

saludos


----------



## FЯANCO (Mar 6, 2013)

No sería mejor en lugar de los 4 cuadros colocar unas "U´s" sobre las "U" pequeñas? claro que se pierde superficie pero queda mas como radiador no?
solo es algo que se me ocurrio asi de pronto, no es nada comprobado jeje pero es una muy buena idea para los discipadores.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 6, 2013)

Prefiero superficie a apariencia, de todas formas esta adentro y no se ve


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 7, 2013)

Siendo un tunel con circulacion forzada lo que importa es la superficie. Todas las otras consideraciones son para convección natural....


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 7, 2013)

Y doy fe que funciona efectivamente, algo similar realice para expandir la potencia del STK Bridge montando 8 transistores apareados en modo cuasicompletario, 8 TIP3055 por cada STK y apenas se calienta, tiene una potencia tal que hace dar dolor de estomago de estar mucho tiempo cerca del altavoz a buen volumen y lo refrigere de una manera muy similar a la que propone fogonazo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 21, 2014)

Fogo


 Nueva dirección para bajar el catalogo:

http://www.aluzen.com.ar/profesionales/archivos/indice_de_perfiles-v7.pdf




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

